# Happy Birthday kalawine, Bill The Baptist



## PB Moderating Team

2 members are celebrating their birthday today:

-kalawine (born 1961, Age: 55)
-Bill The Baptist (born 1973, Age: 43)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Happy birthdays, Kevin and Bill!


----------



## OPC'n

Awwww I missed this one! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Berean

Happy belated birthday, guys!


----------



## Cymro

Blessings grace your day.


----------

